# HOTTEST woman i have ever seen - in my whole life.



## babecakes (Apr 5, 2007)

any idea how to get hair like that?


----------



## lara (Apr 5, 2007)

// admin edit


----------



## darlingjem (Apr 5, 2007)

Woman?  She looks 12.

She is 'cute' though...


----------



## ..kels* (Apr 5, 2007)

her cut is drastic layers with side swept bangs. the shorter layers look like they're curled with a 3 barrell iron & then teased/ratted like crazy. basically just backcomb & use lots of hairspray.


----------



## Kim. (Apr 5, 2007)

//:admin edit


----------



## giz2000 (Apr 5, 2007)

//:admin edit


----------



## kimmy (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_her cut is drastic layers with side swept bangs. the shorter layers look like they're curled with a 3 barrell iron & then teased/ratted like crazy. basically just backcomb & use lots of hairspray._

 
finally someone actually answers the girl's question rather than just discounting her taste. ugh.

it does look like she has in some extensions as well, probably synthetic tracks which are simply glued it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as far as cut, go with a layered a line, and get some bangs cut. then add in the extensions and you'll be good to go!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 6, 2007)

It looks like you have to also do some very loose curls/waves around the top. Not too many.

I wonder if she has her hair pulled up very loosely in the back.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 6, 2007)

She's pretty cute! I like her skin and her big beady eyes (really). As far as the hair goes, definitely lots of hairspray, and maybe some backcombing. I hate teasing the hair ouch!


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't know if "hot" is how I'd describe her. She more of the "cute" category. But she's got serious hair extensions. You can see an outline of her real hair. So the extensions on top has been crimped, curled and teased to give volume. And the extensions on the bottom gives her length. 

I don't know if people here were discounting her taste, just that there are tones of women on Specktra here are way hotter than this girl. For example you kimmy


----------



## faifai (Apr 6, 2007)

http://www.rasysa.com/pkg/style/

that website (though in another language, you can navigate easily by using the pics) also has examples of the kind of cut you'd need for such a style, check in the "long" or "super long" categories. but yeah, it helps that she has extensions, because then she can tease them as much as she wants without damaging her real hair too badly.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 7, 2007)

//admin edit: unnececessary comment


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_http://www.rasysa.com/pkg/style/

that website (though in another language, you can navigate easily by using the pics) also has examples of the kind of cut you'd need for such a style, check in the "long" or "super long" categories. but yeah, it helps that she has extensions, because then she can tease them as much as she wants without damaging her real hair too badly._

 

OMG that website is amazing ...I was just actually searching for hairstyles as im planning for a new cut next week ..thanks so much for this awesome link !


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 7, 2007)

I think her hair is kinda cute. Not an everyday style, but cute. 

OT: i like her necklace


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Apr 7, 2007)

not hot but cute. a puppy cute


----------



## xiahe (Apr 12, 2007)

her skin is nice but her eyes really scare me ;;;

and yeah i think her hair is fried... =/


----------



## MACisME (Apr 20, 2007)

i personally think her hair is awesome. and i love her eyes..


----------



## Ambi (Apr 20, 2007)

Aren't girls wonderful creatures... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She only asked how to do her hair like that.
Thanks for the website faifai.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 20, 2007)

It's a message board; we sometimes deviate from the actual topic, no matter what it is.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_http://www.rasysa.com/pkg/style/

that website (though in another language, you can navigate easily by using the pics) also has examples of the kind of cut you'd need for such a style, check in the "long" or "super long" categories. but yeah, it helps that she has extensions, because then she can tease them as much as she wants without damaging her real hair too badly._

 
Thanks for the site.  It gave me some great ideas for what to do with my hair.


----------



## user79 (Apr 24, 2007)

Why does every haircut on that site linked look EXACTLY THE SAME?? This is incredible. Was it all done by the same stylist??

My fav haircut site is http://www.ukhairdressers.com/style/style.asp


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 25, 2007)

I think the extensions are the longer hair the short back combed hair is hers!!! And it's such a worn out look already , but it's cute. But sooo many peole have it...it's like the 'rachel' cut  for alterna girls -lol


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 26, 2007)

This is completely off topic...but I found this pic.  Is this your girl, ohscandalous?  I can't...tell.  Hmmm?


----------



## purplkaret (Apr 26, 2007)

^haha they just look similar cuz they're posed the same way. they have diff facial features tho. the nose is quite telling.


----------



## Vixen (Apr 26, 2007)

I honestly don't think that there are extentions in her hair.  It's a popular hairstyle with a lot of people I know from Hong Kong.  They cut the top of their hair pretty short and leave the bottom section long and then they perm it.
So to get hair like that, I would cut my hair into pretty much two lengths then perm it if you want it permanently styled like that.  
And another reason I dont think she has extentions is that in the picture it doesnt look like she has a lot of hair (extentions not only give length but usually volume as well) and I'm pretty sure that everything you see in the picture is all the hair that she has - this might sound confusing but what I meant is that all her hair is flipped to the front so that there isnt hair hiding on her back right now.
And the girl reminds me of a cute anime character!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 28, 2007)

please stay on topic in this thread. insulting the op's preference without providing help is completely unnecesary. thanks to those of you who were defending her


----------



## Jeannine8 (Apr 28, 2007)

Maybe not hot, but cute for sure! Anyway, try MadRadHair, those styles are popular there.


----------



## micky_mouse (Apr 29, 2007)

i have that cut i dont style it like her and its a pain when it just gets washed its really hard to blend the shorter and longer hairs so if you do get it i would plan on styling it like that everyday or something


----------



## c00ki312 (May 11, 2007)

the cut looks pretty simple but its the styling that makes it look like that. a lot of spray, combing, time lol etc...


----------



## bli5s (May 18, 2007)

This is indeed a very popular style in Japan, HongKong, Taiwan...(i'm asian btw) I can tell you that there are no hair extensions involved. The reason her front hair looks "full" is cos the stylist "flip" the hair from the back and cut it to become a fringe.You have to curl few sections of your whole head the the rest are being straightened. (usually these curls and straightening are permanent) there's not much backcombing but hair styling product. rub wax on ur palms...and "crunch" up your hair. put a really cute clip at the side of head (it doesnt serve any purpose, just the "cuteness"factor) and ure good to go.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 18, 2007)

One of my dormmates (the one who keeps using my fridge) has that cut. But her hair is like orangey-blonde, she's Taiwanese and dyes it super light. Looks friggen adorable. 

The girl in the pic is pretty sweet (as in adorable) looking.

I don't have much advice to give, but use better extensions then her >.< they're too warm for the rest of her hair.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 26, 2007)

I've seen that picture before and I think it look sooo cute my hair is pretty short but i might get some removable extensions soon so I can do it =]


----------



## babecakes (Jun 1, 2007)

thank you!


----------

